# are enamel dishes safe?



## riversong (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm considering getting rid of the plastic (melamine) plates and bowls my kids eat off of. It seems like my options are enamelware, stainless steel, and wood. I think the stainless dishes might alter the taste of the food. So my main question is, is the coating on the enamel dishes safe?


----------

